# Study reveals ovaries' role in longevity



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Pretty interesting.

http://www.wthr.com/global/story.asp?s=11623330

and

http://www.purdue.edu/uns/x/2009b/091201OvarianResearch.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Boy thats a bummer. I was "spayed" at 42 .... super severe endometriosis and enlarged ovaries .......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definately one to bookmark!
I'd like to print up a couple of hundred and toss them in the middle of one of those tree huggin, nut N cut dog parks.


----------

